# Baratza Encore & Virtuoso's



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We would like to inform all members that we are back in stock of Baratza Encore and Virtuoso Grinders

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Baratza


----------

